# whos the greatest of best bodybuilder???



## flexwright (Oct 2, 2008)

*whos the greatest*​
Ronnie Colemen2825.45%Lee Haney00.00%Sergio Olivia65.45%Arnold Schwarzenegger4540.91%Dorian Yates1412.73%Chris Cormier00.00%Jay Cutler21.82%Kevin Levrone32.73%Shawn Ray21.82%Flex Wheeler109.09%Paul Dillett00.00%Nasser El Sonbaty00.00%Rich Gaspari00.00%


----------



## flexwright (Oct 2, 2008)

there is going to be loads of different opinions on this but lets see


----------



## toxo (Mar 11, 2008)

well if you put all the greats on stage together at there best ronnie coleman would win it hands down.


----------



## flexwright (Oct 2, 2008)

i do amire how ronnie came to the stage every year with a diff look, the man is an animal, did you vote above


----------



## Spartan301 (Jun 1, 2007)

The current Mr O doesnt even get on the poll?


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

No one beats this imo..


----------



## flexwright (Oct 2, 2008)

i will apoligise for that i could have added another 10 but limited to amount i could choose, i wanted a veritiy and also gives ppl a chance to voice the opinion for whom they think is the greatest


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

Arnie cos lets face it would we know about bodybuilding if Arnie hadnt been on the scene to promote it?

I also admire his dedication and drive for excellence in all aspects of his life.


----------



## scousedaz (Oct 6, 2008)

has to be Arnold Schwarzenegger just love this man could leran from him all day long


----------



## Big_Dan (Jan 26, 2008)

he maybe nlot the best yet , but i reckon he will be the greatest !


----------



## flexwright (Oct 2, 2008)

very very true there, phi is the gift and is one to watch


----------



## Rob070886 (Jun 18, 2004)

Levrone!!!!


----------



## justdiscovering (May 10, 2007)

have voted for arnie,but dorian too for me ,cuz hes a class bloke and a fellow brummie.


----------



## flexwright (Oct 2, 2008)

i do think that dorian is britians best body builder to date


----------



## pastanchicken (Sep 29, 2008)

Yeah, Heath is gonna be awesome! Big fan of Dorian personally


----------



## scousedaz (Oct 6, 2008)




----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

are you voting for greatest Bodybuilder or who has done the most for bodybuilding? if it is the first one then without a shadow of a doubt Ronnie wins hands down just because he may not be everyone's favourite does not distract from the fact he is the Greatest Bodybuilder of all time....

if you are talking about who has done the most for Bodybuilding and bringing it into the public eye then Arnold again wins hands down but physique to physique Arnold cames way down the list.....


----------



## Truewarrior1 (Jan 27, 2005)

yeah i was gnna say that. best bodybuilder arnold doesn't hold a candle to ronnie.


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

i wonder how arnie would compare to ronnie if everything was on an equal footing, ie if arnie timewarped 20 years and started training when ronnie did !!


----------



## flexwright (Oct 2, 2008)

well said, would you agree that ronnie is the most recognisable bodybuilder in the last view years


----------



## flexwright (Oct 2, 2008)

or would arnie have been in a different class in todays stage, would have trained differently??? is there more knowlodge today than back when arnie was the man


----------



## willsey4 (Apr 21, 2008)

Arnie and Ronnie:


----------



## willsey4 (Apr 21, 2008)

I agree with Paul. Arnie has projected bodybuilding to where it is. God knows where it would be without him.

Ronnie is the best of all time. The reason i say this is unlike some Ronnie paid his dues for years before becoming Mr O. I think im right in saying that in his first olympia he finished dead last and aprt from 2008 has compete in the Mr O for the last 15 odd years. Not forgetting how many wins in total he is. Is going to be hard to top that.

I do however like how Dorian came in, kept a low profile. Dominated bodybuilding and then left. I dont think he finished lower then 2nd and that was only to Haney and i think Nasser.


----------



## Dedication (Sep 5, 2008)

Frank Zane????????


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

willsey4 said:


> Arnie and Ronnie:


I prefer the look of arnies physique in that picture


----------



## flexwright (Oct 2, 2008)

is it the pic or does ronnies legs look bigger in the pic


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

bigger than they should be??


----------



## PRL (Jul 5, 2006)

The Greatest Bodybuilder of all times is Ronnie Coleman.

Most career wins and 8 times Mr Olympia. Can't argue with facts


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

flex wheeler all the way. Great pic MXD


----------



## willsey4 (Apr 21, 2008)

flexwright said:


> is it the pic or does ronnies legs look bigger in the pic


Ronnies legs were around 34" where Arnolds was 29" so there is a major difference


----------



## willsey4 (Apr 21, 2008)

Littleluke said:


> flex wheeler all the way. Great pic MXD


Flex wheeler is awesome. One of my favourites. Especially in the pic below:


----------



## flexwright (Oct 2, 2008)

another fact i didnt know


----------



## flexwright (Oct 2, 2008)

did flex ever win the MR O


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

Littleluke said:


> flex wheeler all the way. Great pic MXD


Sound man I'm glad I'm not alone, his symetry and size... phenom. I wish he had of won at least once. Maybe the o has changed abit now he may compete again?


----------



## willsey4 (Apr 21, 2008)

flexwright said:


> did flex ever win the MR O


Unfortunately not. I think in 1999 he came second to Ronnie but was convinced he won it and didnt wear his 2nd place medal in disgust.


----------



## ZAXXXXX (Oct 3, 2008)

Voted for Arnie, he brought bodybiulding from nowhere to where it is today. :thumbup1:


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

PRL said:


> The Greatest Bodybuilder of all times is *Ronnie Coleman.*
> 
> Most career wins and 8 times Mr Olympia. Can't argue with facts


Good post

This is a FACT..

Personal preference is a different matter


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

Essen 1971.Olivia was robbed of the Olympia title as he "upset" weider by working for Arthur Jones, decision went to Arnie.Apart from unbelievable mass, his proportions were out of this world.Google some pics of him and really LOOK at them.The front double biceps shot.His arms are wider than his head.in fact, Jones noted that Olivias bicep insertions extended PAST the joint, which restricted his ability to contract them. All that on HIT workouts and 5 dinabol a day.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

flexwright said:


> or would arnie have been in a different class in todays stage, would have trained differently??? is there more knowledge today than back when arnie was the man


like every other sport knowledge has improved and so have the athletes



Littleluke said:


> flex wheeler all the way. Great pic MXD


this is personal preference but you cannot say he is the best bodybuilder of all time when he has never won the Mr O



ZAXXXXX said:


> Voted for Arnie, he brought bodybiulding from nowhere to where it is today. :thumbup1:


but this is not what the Poll is about the poll is best bodybuilder not PR man....arnold as a Bodybuilder was lacking....

as JW has pointed out many of you are going on the look not the facts.....plus you put a pic of Ronnie at his best against any other Bodybuilder and the facts become apparent


----------



## coco (Mar 29, 2007)

king coleman

the best theres ever been...


----------



## willsey4 (Apr 21, 2008)

Absolutely brilliant ^^^^^^^^

And just to add, what a character!


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Now THATS A BODYBUILDER


----------



## thestudbeast (Jul 20, 2007)

I voted for Flex, he was not the most successful but politics aside for me he's built the best body I've seen................ so that makes him the best bodybuilder in my eyes.


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

thestudbeast said:


> I voted for Flex, he was not the most successful but politics aside for me he's built the best *SYNTHOL* body I've seen................ so that makes him the best bodybuilder in my eyes.


 :whistling:


----------



## Nytol (Jul 16, 2005)

Has to be Ronnie really, the physique he displayed at his 1st few Olympia wins was like nothing else.


----------



## adamdutton (May 13, 2008)

not sure who i would vote but in the pic of phil heath he looks just wrong for some reason, dont know what it is but that physique looks just weird.


----------



## anabolic ant (Jun 5, 2008)

being a bit more specific...are you just talking bodies or the whole package...such as personality,humour,business accumen,striving to conquer everything he puts his mind to etc etc etc etc!!!

if its bodies...

it would be the hardest thing to separate between dorian and ronnie!!!!!

as for best promoter,business man,personality etc...would be arnie!!!!

but then again...out of bodies,i would be hard pressed to give a decision between arnie and lee haney!!!!


----------



## donggle (Aug 28, 2007)

I couldn't vote on that, too many greats, but you missed Frank Zane, Franco Columbu and some of the others from the time.


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

adamdutton said:


> not sure who i would vote but in the pic of phil heath he looks just wrong for some reason, dont know what it is but that physique looks just weird.


phil heath looks awesome imo....and a nice guy as well....


----------



## Britbb (Sep 7, 2007)

Ronnie is the greatest bodybuilder ever.

1999 ronnie coleman is the best physique ever seen on stage.


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

coco said:


> king coleman
> 
> the best theres ever been...





jw007 said:


> Now THATS A BODYBUILDER


Nar he just looks like a normal guy, who lifts and takes some AAS... :whistling:


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

sergio olivia....way ahead of his time and a physique that could still be competitive today.


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

That is an awesome picture!!!


----------



## flexwright (Oct 2, 2008)

that is a great pic mate


----------



## The Dude (Sep 19, 2008)

They're all awesome but it's all a matter of personal opinion & for me it has to be Arnie. Watching his films when I was young & watching pumping iron was what inspired me to start working out. Arnie's chest & arms were truly awesome & he had really slim waist too, his legs though I admit would be lacking with todays standards.

I also agree Phil Heath looks great too & will be topping polls like this in the future.


----------



## ardsam (Jul 30, 2008)

Not one person has said Jay Cutler - Thats surprising considering he won O a fair few times!


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2008)

ardsam said:


> Not one person has said Jay Cutler - Thats surprising considering he won O a fair few times!


 How is twice a fair few times:confused1:


----------



## willsey4 (Apr 21, 2008)

ardsam said:


> Not one person has said Jay Cutler - Thats surprising considering he won O a fair few times!


He won it twice! Yes he is a good ambassador to the sport, has a good business mind on him and an excellent bodybuilder however I would be surprised if anyone classed him as good as Ronnie and Arnold.


----------



## Gym-pig (Jun 25, 2008)

I voted Oliva . He was probably the first BB who made me think "what the f**K !"

Arnold won so many times as he worked for/with weider and then won a weider competition - big deal . Hes then promoted himself and made lots of cash . Not sure why so many admire him . Other than drive and ambition he has few qualities to admire .

As a person he is lacking when compared to Haney

Yates and Coleman - both are amazing although Id rate Yates higher due to Colemans gut in later years .


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Gym-pig said:


> Yates and Coleman - both are amazing although Id rate Yates higher due to Colemans gut in later years .


what about Yates Torn Bicep?


----------



## Gym-pig (Jun 25, 2008)

Pscarb said:


> what about Yates Torn Bicep?


Still think nothing looks worse than the gut .

This is such a subjective question that you could ask tomorrow and get different answers . My favourite BB is probably Strydom but I wouldnt argue he was the best ever .


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

exactly mate my favourite is Yates from 1993 but i still think Ronnie is the best ever...


----------



## itraininthedark (Oct 3, 2007)

has anyone seen that video on you tube of levrone doing the 100m??


----------



## pastanchicken (Sep 29, 2008)

coco said:


> king coleman
> 
> the best theres ever been...


Now you put it like that.... :thumb:


----------



## willsey4 (Apr 21, 2008)

itraininthedark said:


> has anyone seen that video on you tube of levrone doing the 100m??


Yeah, i remember when they done it. Gunter was there in the bg watching aswell. I think i still have the flex magazine it was in.


----------



## wyllis100 (Jan 9, 2008)

I dont get how anyone looking at this from a purely physique point of view says anyone apart from Ronnie.....the guy was from another planet. And hit all the different looks that people like in different years. You cant beat the Ronnie when he won his first two olympias he was big and still asthetic the 2001 ASC Ronnie wipes the floor with anyone. Then the guy got huge and shredded one for the mass monsters....awsome.


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

my favourite was flex wheeler 93.

but i agree big ron is the man...i read somewhere that he put on 51lb of muscle over 3yrs,now thats some serious snytha 6 drinking.


----------



## flexwright (Oct 2, 2008)

ha ha if only that was true, id love to know is jab record


----------



## itraininthedark (Oct 3, 2007)

Ronnie is a monster!!! but i really do find sergios physique personally more asthetically pleasing to the eye.. but ron and sergio next to one another you can see how phenomenol ronnie is..


----------



## itraininthedark (Oct 3, 2007)

ron vs arnie..


----------



## itraininthedark (Oct 3, 2007)

dorian vs ronnie


----------



## flexwright (Oct 2, 2008)

these are awsome mate, can you do one with ronnie every year in the MR O


----------



## Britbb (Sep 7, 2007)

itraininthedark said:


> Ronnie is a monster!!! but i really do find sergios physique personally more asthetically pleasing to the eye.. but ron and sergio next to one another you can see how phenomenol ronnie is..


HAHAHAHA thats another classic from ironage

Where they morph the oldschool bodybuilders next to new ones and edit it so it makes the oldschool ones better.

Pmsl...notice how in the pic a 5ft 5 sergio oliva is taller than a 5ft 11 ronnie coleman:rolleyes:

Notice how a smaller framed oliva has much longer armspan than a 5ft 11 large frame ronnie coleman:rolleyes:

Notice how oliva's knee joints are quite a lot bigger than ronnie colemans (who is in reality half a foot taller than sergio and with a bigger frame) 

Yep you gussed it...ronnie has been scaled down and sergio scaled up...exactly the same as what ironage do with all the oldschool vs new bodybuilders to try to make the new lot look bad...its pathetic but hillarious as well. :whistling:


----------



## MaKaVeLi (Aug 12, 2008)

Britbb said:


> HAHAHAHA thats another classic from ironage
> 
> Where they morph the oldschool bodybuilders next to new ones and edit it so it makes the oldschool ones better.
> 
> ...


Also look at Sergios hands lmao, Ronnie has huge hands and sergio's dwarf his!


----------



## willsey4 (Apr 21, 2008)

Awesome pics! They show just how good Ronnie is


----------



## bogue (Sep 15, 2008)

ronnie all dayyy






good vid of ronnie vs arnold there


----------



## itraininthedark (Oct 3, 2007)

Britbb said:


> HAHAHAHA thats another classic from ironage
> 
> Where they morph the oldschool bodybuilders next to new ones and edit it so it makes the oldschool ones better.


They should do a 'proper' comparison as by doin this and making the classics look 'better' they're not giving ronnie his full due credit for his unbelievable physique.


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

i cant believe how many vote for coleman.if huge grotesque development, with a puffed out gut, with no real proportion, on a man that apparently cannot walk at a normal pace without laboured breathing, has become the "ideal" im amazed.personally out of the choices given ,id go for gaspari, at least he looked as though his muscle was functional.Coleman carrying an extraordinary amount of muscle on his frame, epitomises the public perception of modern bodybuilding.This is not progress, just a further barstardisation of the male physique, size for size sake.Why judge the physique? with the parameters that coleman and cutler are judged by (size) why not just weigh em, measure their bodyfat, subtract it and give the title to whoever weighs more?


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

lol i agree with this ^^ even though i did vote coleman  just because ive enjoyed watching his dvds etc etc and think he is the best bb. but yeah this whole size thing is stupid


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

your opinion mate (essexboy)and your entitled to it, but I think Coleman looks fcukin' awesome....


----------



## BIG GRANT (Jan 12, 2008)

essexboy said:


> i cant believe how many vote for coleman.if huge grotesque development, with a puffed out gut, with no real proportion, on a man that apparently cannot walk at a normal pace without laboured breathing, has become the "ideal" im amazed.personally out of the choices given ,id go for gaspari, at least he looked as though his muscle was functional.Coleman carrying an extraordinary amount of muscle on his frame, epitomises the public perception of modern bodybuilding.This is not progress, just a further barstardisation of the male physique, size for size sake.Why judge the physique? with the parameters that coleman and cutler are judged by (size) why not just weigh em, measure their bodyfat, subtract it and give the title to whoever weighs more?


 your not a NATURAL trainer by anychance are u m8!! KING COLEMAN :thumb:


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

BIG GRANT said:


> your not a NATURAL trainer by anychance are u m8!! KING COLEMAN :thumb:


i dont see how thats an issue.im sure Gaspari used drugs.Even Steve Reeves did, and he won the mr a in 47 (or was it 48)i ve no issue with drug use, that wasnt my point.


----------



## PRL (Jul 5, 2006)

essexboy said:


> i cant believe how many vote for coleman.if huge grotesque development, with a puffed out gut, with no real proportion, on a man that apparently cannot walk at a normal pace without laboured breathing, has become the "ideal" im amazed.personally out of the choices given ,id go for gaspari, at least he looked as though his muscle was functional.Coleman carrying an extraordinary amount of muscle on his frame, epitomises the public perception of modern bodybuilding.This is not progress, just a further barstardisation of the male physique, size for size sake.Why judge the physique? with the parameters that coleman and cutler are judged by (size) why not just weigh em, measure their bodyfat, subtract it and give the title to whoever weighs more?


Again the GREATEST of all time is Ronnie Coleman. Your favourite has nothing to do with anything. Stick to the stats, the answer become clear.


----------



## BIG GRANT (Jan 12, 2008)

essexboy said:


> i dont see how thats an issue.im sure Gaspari used drugs.Even Steve Reeves did, and he won the mr a in 47 (or was it 48)i ve no issue with drug use, that wasnt my point.


i was not saying u did m8, it just seems to be that alot of nattys (not all)

have a problem with the beastly type such as colman.


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

nah not me.i just prefer athetics over size.if i was guaranteed to look like gaspari, by shovelling bucket fulls of drugs down my throat, Id be signing up right now!


----------



## BIG GRANT (Jan 12, 2008)

essexboy said:


> nah not me.i just prefer athetics over size.if i was guaranteed to look like gaspari, by shovelling bucket fulls of drugs down my throat, Id be signing up right now!


 OF CORSE M8 CUZ THATS ALL THEY DO "SOVE BUCKET LOADS OF DRUGS DOWN THERE THROAT"!! and for the record gaspari was amazing but never was he in colemans league.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

essexboy said:


> id go for gaspari, at least he looked as though his muscle was functional.?


so your opinion of the Greatest Bodybuilder of all time is Rich Gaspari? a guy who has not acheived winning one single sandow......

you are entitled to your opinion but that is not the question that is being asked....


----------



## Dragon555 (May 27, 2008)

Ronnie Coleman reached the highest level in this game! his muscle looked pretty functional to me when I see him squating and deadlifting 800lb!! next someone will say some top amateur's physique is better than Ronnies 

Ronnie is the Greatest, peroid! :cool2:


----------



## Britbb (Sep 7, 2007)

essexboy said:


> nah not me.i just prefer athetics over size.if i was guaranteed to look like gaspari, by shovelling bucket fulls of drugs down my throat, Id be signing up right now!


Exactly, thats why you prefer coleman then right?

You wrote you like aesthetics the most?

Then surely youd like coleman instead of gaspari?

Coleman had the best combination of aesthetics, size and shape ever.

LOOK AT 1999 RONNIE COLEMAN!

Look at the peak ronnie coleman in 1999, dont look at him as he got older, look at him at his best, better aesthetics than gaspari and miles bigger!

Edit...why the fuk am i even bothering to type a post to this...hmmm fuk it, am off to fuk my girl.


----------



## Jux (Jul 23, 2008)

Trey Brewer is going to be a freak


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

Ronnie's the best because he won the Olympia 8 times? Hang on a minute!

Arnold won it in 70, 71, 72, 73, 74, 75 and 80. If he had not retired after the '75 and had carried on until '80 he'd have won 11 sandows. He could have easily won a few more after that as well. I know it's all conjecture but no one else has won the olympia over a 10 year period and so for this, and what he did for the sport, he is without question the greatest bodybuilder ever. Then Yates (bit biased as I'm a brummie!)

And yeah I was never a fan of Ronnie's short triceps, synthol high calves and poor bloated abs!


----------



## shauno (Aug 26, 2007)

the big three imo are as i cant seperate them.

ronnie 1999 - complete package

flex wheeler ( that pic, you know which one) - muscle bellies

dorian ( the grainy pic, you know which one) - grainy condition and size


----------

